# HD Local Launches 6-24-09



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Dish Network HD Local launches for this week:

*1. Idaho Falls, ID* - KIDK 
*2. Eugene, OR* - KVAL
*3. Yakima,WA* - KIMA
*4. Boise,ID* - KBCI


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

Not being familiar with that area, I assume this is one market?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Eugene and Idaho Falls are about 520 air line miles (ALM) apart (12 hours drive).

These are all stations that are recovered from the Fisher negotiations.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Also Buffalo WKBW.


----------



## Lincoln6Echo (Jul 11, 2007)

harsh said:


> Eugene and Idaho Falls are about 520 air line miles (ALM) apart (12 hours drive).
> 
> Oh wow...forgot those Western states are much bigger than those in the Mid-West and East.


----------

